# Powersun/Heating Combination



## Moofins (Apr 19, 2011)

As far as Powersun UV bulbs go, are the 100-watt and 160-watt the only variations they have to offer?

I've been sketching the layout for the enclosure I'm getting help with, and what I THINK would be optimal is this:

One 150-watt infrared bulb on the far left end, and several inches to the right of that, a 100-watt Powersun. That would provide a nice basking area, yes? But will it be TOO hot? (6' x 3.5' x 2.5' enclosure)

And on the far right end, another 100-watt Powersun only.

Will this provide adequate UVA/UVB and warmth?


----------



## james.w (Apr 19, 2011)

I think it will be way too hot. I use a 160w PowerSun in a 6x2x2 for my rhino and it is plenty. What are the temps in your house and what will the enclosure be made of?

100, 125, 160 are pretty much the only MVBs available. MegaRay has a 60w, but I have heard they are struggling to keep them in stock and their customer service isn't very good. And yes the PowerSun is only available in 100w and 160w.


----------



## Moofins (Apr 19, 2011)

Hm... Maybe you're right. The entirety of my house is usually at a constant temperature of 70F, but it can be easily adjusted (all my heating is paid for).

But the animal room is noticeably warmer already due to the bearded dragon and ball python setups. I have my birds in that room as well.

I thought of using just the one, but what about the other end of the enclosure? How will he/she get enough UV if the only source is at the opposite end? Will I have to stick it out with a Repti-Sun fluorescent 10.0 as well?

Edit: Sorry, forgot to mention: we are aiming to make the enclosure out of melamine with plexiglass sliding doors. No screen top.


----------



## james.w (Apr 19, 2011)

I have the same setup, melamine with sliding glass doors. I also have a 48" repti-sun 10.0 for UVB throughout the cage.


----------



## chelvis (Apr 19, 2011)

You really do not need more than one UV source in the cage. As long as the basking spot is not too warm they will bask not only for the heat but also for the UV. I have a 6 x 3 with two lights only becuase the cage is split in two right now. 

For that size of cage a 160w bulb will head the basking spot nicely, more and i might cause you tegu to get too warm. Keep in mind the cool side should mimic more like what is in the wild, where do animals go to cool off? The shade. thats just my reasoning behind not lighting the cooler end of the cage.


----------



## Moofins (Apr 19, 2011)

Okay, I will invest in getting the Powersun 160-watt. Do pet stores typically carry it, or is it one of those specialty items that you can only get online?

And if for some reason it appears as if my tegu isn't getting enough heat or UV, I always keep spare bulbs and fixtures on hand to mount in the enclosure.

Thanks for all the help, guys!


----------



## james.w (Apr 19, 2011)

I would order it online you will save quite a bit of money.


----------



## Moofins (Apr 19, 2011)

Okiedoke; I just got lucky enough to be approved as a secondary cardholder for a credit card (my bank is a jerk), so can do.

I'm starting to get sick of regular glass tanks, and if I choose not to set one up for the hatchling, should I just stick a border down half of the adult enclosure, like you mentioned? Maybe downgrade to a 100-watt so it's not too warm?

Otherwise, I've heard it will stress the heck out of the young 'gu and I would need to stuff a crap-load of decorative foliage in there. Has anyone had issues with putting a hatchling in such a large enclosure?


----------



## frost (Apr 19, 2011)

on teh topic of heating bulbs.what is the best brand to get?

and where do you guys order from?trying to find a good site.


----------



## Moofins (Apr 19, 2011)

frost said:


> on teh topic of heating bulbs.what is the best brand to get?
> 
> and where do you guys order from?trying to find a good site.





Zoo-Med Powersun bulbs seem to the highest ranking. They provide UV, but heat as well, if you want both in one.


----------



## frost (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah thats what i decided on,still trying to find a site that sells em tho.


----------



## Moofins (Apr 19, 2011)

frost said:


> yeah thats what i decided on,still trying to find a site that sells em tho.



ReptileSupply.com is selling the 100-watt for $42.99 and the 160-watt for $44.99 - those seem to be the best prices I could find right away.


----------



## frost (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah that is a good price.thanks


----------



## james.w (Apr 19, 2011)

Moofins

I would go with glass doors if possible. Your tegu will scratch up the plexi pretty quick.


----------



## Moofins (Apr 20, 2011)

james.w said:


> Moofins
> 
> I would go with glass doors if possible. Your tegu will scratch up the plexi pretty quick.



Okay, thanks. But are there any other pros and cons about going with regular glass instead? Almost every how-to I've read has suggested to use 3/8" plexiglass.


----------



## james.w (Apr 20, 2011)

The scratching is the only thing I'm sure of.


----------

